
Ask HN: Should I tell my CEO I am leaving before lining up a new job? - nullundefined
I&#x27;m part of a very small team and I have many responsibilities. I&#x27;d feel bad leaving them in a lurch with a two week notice. I&#x27;d also feel bad going behind the CEO&#x27;s back interviewing, etc. We have a good relationship.
======
dfraser992
Never let emotions influence business decisions. You and the CEO may have a
good relationship, but when push comes to shove, the cold hard logic of
economics always comes first in business - on both sides. Be professional, say
'I've decided to take on a new opportunity, new challenges.." etc. Leaving the
company in a lurch is only a positive thing - it will make them (hopefully)
realize something is off with staffing or something else is not right with the
business.

I have always tried to keep in mind the dictum that when you become essential,
it is time to quit. Every time I've forgotten that, I have eventually
suffered. It is a sign you are probably overworked, putting the job first for
no reason (if you don't have equity) and probably aren't paid enough either.

------
brudgers
Once you have another job offer, your acceptance could be with a start date
more than two weeks away so that there is more time between letting people
know you are leaving and your last day.

Two weeks notice is often discussed as a _minimum_ amount of notice, not that
employers feel bound by it when letting people go. But you can always give
more notice...or less.

Anyway, there's no reason to feel bad about leaving other than missing the
people or the work. It's a team that people are paid to be on. If it can't
survive one person leaving the company is in trouble.

Finally, your relationship with the CEO appears not to be such that the CEO
anticipated that you might leave and proactively taken steps to prevent it or
at least discuss it.

Good luck.

------
globba22
I am responding from the perspective that this is in the US. If you are in a
different country the customs may be different.

In my opinion, never, ever tell your manager or colleagues you are leaving
until you are actually giving notice. It is an unfortunate nature of the
modern working world that you have to sneak around to interview, etc, but that
is the way it is.

It is bad for morale to tell your colleagues, and telling your manager you are
planning to leave comes across as a vague and non-direct way to ask for
improvements.

You may choose to give more than the customary two weeks, but surprisingly two
weeks is always enough time to transfer crucial responsibilities. Shorter than
two weeks comes across as unprofessional, and longer than that always seems to
be too much time.

------
tonylemesmer
Maybe just give them more notice, but I would still like to have something
lined up.

Your question isn't properly addressed in the paragraph you wrote below it.
Whether you leave them with more notice or not doesn't really affect what
happens afterwards does it?

~~~
nullundefined
Would you have something lined up before giving _any_ notice? Even though this
means going behind the backs of everyone that trusts you? I agree it's the
safest approach, but doesn't feel good.

------
tiredwired
Depends on what your reasons are for leaving. If you are leaving for more
money then maybe the CEO will be willing to pay you to stay.

~~~
onion2k
_If you are leaving for more money then maybe the CEO will be willing to pay
you to stay._

If you're not willing to approach your manager to ask for a raise then I would
argue that's enough of a reason to leave even if they're willing to offer you
more cash.

